# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si të ndaloj printimin pas një kohe të caktuar?

## TonixX

Ka mundesi dikush te me tregoj si krijohen countdown timer programet sikur keto per internet caffe por jo permes LAN por permes LPT porteve., dmth qe kan mundesin e ndalimit ne I/O  te porteve te LPT,si dhe ruajtjen ne memorje   FLM :Lulja3:

----------


## Agron_ca

Portin LPT mund ta bllokosh përmes BIOS-it në mënyrë të përhershme. Po, ku i gjenë ti sot kompjuterët me LPT?

A programon në Linux apo Windows? Nëse në Windows përdore këtë funksion *CreateFile* dhe mos thirr *CloseHandle* deri sa të duhet ta mbash portin e bllokuar.

*CreateFile*

HANDLE WINAPI CreateFile(
  LPCTSTR lpFileName,                    /* LPT */
  DWORD dwDesiredAccess,
  DWORD dwShareMode,                 /* 0 - Çasje ekskluzive - bllokon portin*/
  LPSECURITY_ATTRIBUTES lpSecurityAttributes,
  DWORD dwCreationDisposition,
  DWORD dwFlagsAndAttributes,
  HANDLE hTemplateFile
);

Shiko në MSDN http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa363858.aspx









//Agroni

----------


## TonixX

flm per pergjigjje ....kur flas per LPT portet i referohem konektorit te porteve te printerit ,edhe ,nuk me nevojitet te bllokoj keto porte prej bios ..por te krijoj nje timer sofware per qe kontrollon portet e printerit, dmth qe i ndalon ne countdown mbasi qe ti kemi dhene nje kohe te caktuar ..dhe a ka dikund ku mund te referohem per kete lloj timer-i ,sepse per sa i perket programimit ,mund te them se shume NEW jam ne kete lemi..gjithashtu edhe krijimin e interfejsit per kete ...te gjitha keto jan per WINDOWS e jo per ndonje sistem tjeter operativ

----------


## edspace

Një mënyrë e thjeshtë për të bllokuar printimin në Windows është duke ndaluar shërbimin "Print Spooler". Windows mund të ketë API për këtë, por mund të përdorësh edhe komandën *net stop "Print Spooler"* në dos. 

Kjo nuk është mënyrë e sigurtë, sepse përdoruesi mund ta nisë përsëri shërbimin, por dhe ti mund ta bllokosh përsëri, për aq kohë sa programi është i aktivizuar.

----------

